# Two Sergeis/Two Lenas, etc.



## Apa2001

Is it grammatically possible to say in Russian Два Сергея или Двое Сергеев- Две Лены. Может быть, лучше сказать- Там два парня по имени Сергея? Там две девушке по имени Лены?
Благодарю заранее.


----------



## Ptak

Apa2001 said:


> Is it grammatically possible to say in Russian Два Сергея  или Двое Сергеев - Две Лены . Может быть, лучше сказать- Там два парня по имени Серге*й*? Там две девушк*и* по имени Лен*а*?
> Благодарю заранее.


"Два парня по имени Сергей" is possible, but a bit clumsy. It's simpler to say just "два Сергея".


----------



## Apa2001

Ясно. А существует такая форма-Двое Сергеев?


----------



## Awwal12

> Ясно. А существует такая форма-Двое Сергеев?


This phrase is grammatically possible and probably may exist in colloquial speech, but it sounds not very correct after all, I believe.


----------



## Natalisha

apa2001 said:


> Ясно. А существует такая форма-Двое Сергеев?


Нет.


----------



## Maroseika

Awwal12 said:


> This phrase is grammatically possible and probably may exist in colloquial speech, but it sounds not very correct after all, I believe.


Sometimes it is quite possible though: Я встретил четверых Сергеев. Трое Сергеев дружно вышли из класса. С двоими Сергеями мне не справиться.


----------



## Awwal12

> Sometimes it is quite possible though: Я встретил четверых Сергеев. Трое Сергеев дружно вышли из класса. С двоими Сергеями мне не справиться.


In colloquial speech it may exist, as I mentioned, but it would be incorrect to recommend such expressions to *Apa2001*, wouldn't it?


----------



## Maroseika

Hm... But what's wrong or illiterate in my examples? The difference два/двое depends on the sense, not on the style. And if you need collective numeral, how can you  avoid it with the personal nouns, and do you really have to avoid?


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> С двоими Сергеями мне не справиться.


I'd say "с *двумя* Сергеями" only! "С двоими" sounds very odd to me.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

I think you can look for the words двое, трое, четверо in the Russian Wikipedia: there it's explained quite well.
With proper names these numerals shouldn't be used.


----------



## Apa2001

Ich danke Ihnen.  Спасибо Вам.


----------



## Maroseika

Ptak said:


> I'd say "с *двумя* Сергеями" only! "С двоими" sounds very odd to me.


Maybe exactly this example is not the best one. But when we really need collective numerals, no matter proper name it is or not.
Collectiveness joins the subjects, so трое Сергеев in any context means more united or more definite group than три Сергея - exactly as it takes place with any other nouns.

Двое Сергеев (двое солдат) зашли в класс  - something was already said about them before. For example, the third Serguey or soldier remained in the street.

В класс вошли два Сергея (два солдата) - we know about them (or this is the most important for the narrator) only their names or occupation.

I don't think anybody doubts in the semantic difference for  soldiers and I don't see why in the case with proper names this doesn't work.


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> ...and I don't see why in the case with proper names this doesn't work.


Language is often illogical.


----------



## Maroseika

Never. Just sometimes we don't see the logic. But it's there. 
Anyway, when I say "I don't see" I mean "I don't think it doesn't work".


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> Never. Just sometimes we don't see the logic


Okay, why "_я не хочу быть побеспокоенным_" sounds odd and no one speaks like that, but "_я не хочу быть обманутым_" sounds perfect and is widely used? Can you explain the logic here? Why the same construction works with one verb and doesn't work with another?


----------



## Maroseika

Let's discuss the logic of the language in some other place, and here we'd better talk about collective numerals as applied to the proper names.


----------



## Ptak

Okay, here's an article:
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:70t7APDNVgsJ:www.slav.helsinki.fi/publications/sh/sh34/7.pdf

There is an explanation about incompatibility of proper names and collective numerals there:


> ...Можно предположить, что причиной этого является склонность собирательных числительных обозначать группы лиц, связанных общей деятельностью или родством ...
> ...Для существительных, которые мы назвали коллективными, в силу их значения более характерна коллективная множественность, то есть объединяющая их в силу какой-либо внутренней связи, чем дистрибутивная, то есть такая, при которой каждый элемент множества выступает отдельно...
> ...*Именно этим свойством собирательных числительных можно объяснить тот факт, что они избегают сочетаний с именами собственными: имена собственные, даже теряя свою уникальность (что неизбежно происходит, когда они сочетаются с числительными), все равно не приобретают свойства коллективности*.



and below:



> Иное объяснение несочетаемости собирательных числительных с именами собственными предлагает Т.Е. Янко... В целом, однако, многие ее выводы близки к нашим



There are also interesting points about usage collective numerals with different grammatical cases.


----------



## Maroseika

Now the logic is clear, thanks.
However I'm afraid I don't feel this incompatibility. In due context it must work. Well, probably this is my own problem.


----------



## cyanista

Ptak said:


> ...*Именно этим свойством собирательных числительных можно объяснить  тот факт, что они избегают сочетаний с именами собственными:  имена собственные, даже теряя свою уникальность (что неизбежно  происходит, когда они сочетаются с числительными), все равно не  приобретают свойства коллективности*.


Oh, that's a great find!  

My vague feeling of discomfort upon reading "двое Сергеев" has been suddenly provided with a strong rational basis!


----------

